# Ideal mate?



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I know.
> 
> I think I'm in love.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

NIHM said:


> So you will never date a person who is wealthy or grew up middle class and stayed middle class?


My post was about "ideal mate," not "will never date."

I've had various experiences in my life that make me realize that my (usual) poverty is a big part of who I am. It's affected some important life decisions. It can also affect day-to-day interactions and certain assumptions about life. A well-off guy might judge me or not understand me very well.

Also, at my age, things are different. Men have worked hard to get where they are today (wherever that may be). Their first wife "got everything," or they want to leave it all to their children. Or they want to spend it on themselves. They're not going to want to share it with a new woman who shows up late in their life.

So mostly I'll have to pay my own way. If he has expensive tastes in travel, food, or leisure activities -- or just general lifestyle -- I won't be able to keep up. And I can't afford to dress well.

There can be cases where it's a non-issue, but usually it would be a problem.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I love someone who is quiet, stays in the corner entertaining themselves, and doesn't ask a lot of questions.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

islandlight said:


> My post was about "ideal mate," not "will never date."
> 
> I've had various experiences in my life that make me realize that my (usual) poverty is a big part of who I am. It's affected some important life decisions. It can also affect day-to-day interactions and certain assumptions about life. A well-off guy might judge me or not understand me very well.
> 
> ...


Humm I've never thought it about that way. Though I've had it pushed in my face I come from a privileged life. I've never known poverty. I've been in severe debt (medical bills) but not anymore but still in that moment of my life never knew what it was like to be poor. Do you think like having cancer and knowing suffering helps at least I used to think that until you made the what if he has expensive taste and you can't afford to dress up to go into the restaurant he chose? Again never thought of something like that. So it would upset you if your mate who had a lot of money purchased a nice outfit so you could go into a nice restaurant? But then again I don't know too many restaurants in modern times that I would have to get completely decked out in. Maybe Uchi or Lola's but I never visit them much. I normally find amazing food in the wall restaurant or food trucks just starting out, that's just my little find and treat myself (they're normally very inexpensive). Some rich have expensive tastes but not all of us. I know my husband who was low middle class when we started dating was a little shocked at some sticker prices but now he's used to it or seeing that much money in our accounts because once we married he shares it with me. He probably enjoys the lifestyle more than I do. You gave me a lot to think about. Thank god, I wasn't a complete snob and a little down to earth or I could have really lost him. He's one of the few people that treats me like a normal human being.

It's kind of like me I prefer quiet over louder individuals (the silent male) but I guess I've never thought someone would use the class system for preference so that's why I asked. As you stated this does not mean I won't date that type. I find you never really have control over who you fall in love with, it kind of just happens.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Lmao I knew OP was trying to make this a dating thread 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frequent (Jan 6, 2016)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Lmao I knew OP was trying to make this a dating thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Come here and give me a big sloppy kiss white boy.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

frequent said:


> Come here and give me a big sloppy kiss white boy.


Im a power bottom daddy

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

frequent said:


> Come here and give me a big sloppy kiss white boy.





deafcrossfitter said:


> Im a power bottom daddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



It's cool if I watch, right? 🤣


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

daleks_exterminate said:


> It's cool if I watch, right? 🤣


Me:


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

frequent said:


> Come here and give me a big sloppy kiss white boy.


Daddy the lips of my ass hole are lubed and puckering. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frequent (Jan 6, 2016)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Daddy the lips of my ass hole are lubed and puckering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sorry, I'm not kissing your mother's mouth today.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

frequent said:


> Sorry, I'm not kissing your mother's mouth today.


I dont want you to kiss it, I want you to put your dick in it and breed it. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frequent (Jan 6, 2016)

deafcrossfitter said:


> I dont want you to kiss it, I want you to put your dick in it and breed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sorry, I only inseminate via turkey basters.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

frequent said:


> Sorry, I only inseminate via turkey basters.


Awww...guess that just means the old dildo? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

frequent said:


> Come here and give me a big sloppy kiss white boy.


I have a tri-colored pussy cat you can kiss ... but you have to be nice


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll add:

acts with integrity
values family
straightforward
compassionate
playful
dirty mind


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

frequent said:


>


Will u be my dildo 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frequent (Jan 6, 2016)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Will u be my dildo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'll be your turkey baster.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

frequent said:


> I'll be your turkey baster.


Love at first troll

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Love at first troll
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I called him first. We have to share. Sister wives 🤣


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Queen of Cups said:


> Me:
> 
> View attachment 896793


I somehow missed half of this thread.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Has anyone seen enough trends to determine their ideal mate in terms of MBTI? How about Enneagram, or a combination of the two?


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

My ideal mate is not a human. My ideal mate is a God.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I got pregnant the only time I didn't use protection,


I'm in awe of such efficiency. Can I hire you for special things?


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

intranst said:


> Has anyone seen enough trends to determine their ideal mate in terms of MBTI? How about Enneagram, or a combination of the two?











Myers Briggs Type Compatibility


If you had to choose a marriage partner...which of the three relationships would you prefer that are listed below? I think these are the best possible matches available and yet each has a downfall and decide which one you could put up with for the next 50 years...post your opinion. a. Myers...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

NIHM said:


> I somehow missed half of this thread.


Hope you didn't miss half of me. 😉 Half of me is where my party pants are. 😏 I'm ready to dance with you. We could dance the night away with our party pants on. 🎵🤼


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Only time will tell.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> I'm in awe of such efficiency. Can I hire you for special things?


I walked right into this one, but I really wish I hadn't 🤣


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

intranst said:


> Has anyone seen enough trends to determine their ideal mate in terms of MBTI? How about Enneagram, or a combination of the two?


Congratulations the two of you! You are type *XXXX.* They are the perfect type *YYYY. 
Question:


 






*
* *




*Who is going to pay the rent?*


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

My ideal mate is one who knows how to fill out a PerC table so I don't have to finish typing this damn thing: #41


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> My list hasn't really changed since I was about 6, and watched Muppet Treasure Island for the first time: *my ideal partner is a best friend to go through life together, run away and become pirates with, who is willing to learn and grow as people together.*
> 
> The only newer additions are a sexual and romantic relationship attached to that.


Btw... I have no clue but this meme popped in my head.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

My ideal mate? I only have one requirement: He must be someone who knows how to treat me right and who doesn't break my heart.


----------



## FrysArk01 (6 mo ago)

The gay men of this ISTP have the following answers to this question: 

First of all, my ideal gay partner would prefer ENFJ, INFJ and ENTJ, because these three types of personalities are basically not as late as the SJ family (especially ESFJ and ESTJ) Will marry and have children of the opposite sex and even abandon me. To be honest, it is unacceptable for me to be abandoned. And their Ni is really attractive so it helps me a lot too. I'm the bottom of the gay community, I need to find a man who can conquer my heart.

Secondly, I don't have any requirements for his height. It's okay to be tall or short. It is best to have strong sexual ability to make me feel good, but I hope he can't be too fat or too thin. Of course, it is best to have muscles and feel comfortable. In terms of appearance, of course I hope to find someone who is more handsome, because handsome can also attract me.

Then, I hope that he is a dedicated, honest and friendly person who can take care of me and not abandon me, and not mess around with others, and then I hope that he can always accompany me when I am uneasy or encounter difficulties. can help me solve problems

In the end, I hope he is not a straight man, because falling in love with a straight man will really end up being a tragic death!


----------



## Winter-Rose (Jul 20, 2021)

I notice the stereotype that comes in my mind is different from what attracts me on a real level, I'm more open minded because there's no perfection in real life and it'd be boring. Also, there are people with other physical traits that charm me. 

However, here the stereotype: brown short hair, brown eyes, beard of a few days, taller than me, physical trained but not too much (I don't need the feeling that if he touches me he'll destroy me lol), cute smile (a bit sly), funny, caring, sincere, reliable, passionate, active, a good listener, open minded/curious, someone who can surprise me in a positive way even after years, proactive, constructive, someone who can risk and take responsability. Fast in choosing and making (but he analyzes). Someone who loves me more the idea of building a family and marry due to social uses (it gets me anxious when a man starts with "I want babies, two would be good"...I'm not a cow and the idea of a family depends on a lot of factors, maybe I'll have, maybe not). 
We have good sex at least once per week. He does the active part (I don't like the bear type...the one always under, let's change). We cuddle after sex. Good kisser. He doesn’t do the mysterious, he's direct. Takes care of his health. Give me space when I have my moments. We communicate well. We share our life talking about it, doing routinary stuff together and new experiences...like cooking together a new recipe, talking about what happened with friends or at work, visit a city. He is practical. He's that person that makes special even the small moments of my life. We support each other for goals and passions. 

I don't know what MBTI type could fit, now that I think about it I'm curious.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Darn. I saw my ideal mate as I was leaving the grocery. She was walking in up the steps and smiled at me. Darn. I let her go. Now I'm left bereft and in utter misery.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

A thin hourglassed blonde about my height with similar music taste, lifestyle, and a twin sister.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> A thin hourglassed blonde about my height with similar music taste, lifestyle, and a twin sister.


Laughing because of the twin sister


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay so in a perfect world I'd have a relationship with:

A tall handsome ginger adorable nerd who is let's just say intp, knows every word to every weird Al, lonely island, and ylvis song, he'd be really into gloomhaven, and Warhammer, and still enjoy things like dune imperium, and terra mystica. He'd be funny, super smart, and so easy to get along with and one of the best people I know. 

And also

A more my height, more mysterious, handsome tan man who is creative, let's call this one "infp", he pushes me to be a better person, takes his goals seriously, is super into pokemon, and pogo strategy, has a cool mug collection, sees beauty in everyone around him, is also a good person, and i could talk to about tons of stuff and casually hangout. This one may result in owning a gaboon viper one day though which is a pro and con, probably


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I think my ideal mate would glide upon 8 wheels. That way I don’t choose going to a skating party over visiting them!

Other than that, I need to feel comfortable around them. Really comfortable. My mate needs to greedily listen to and experience my vulnerable self. I’m also a hungry listener, so my mate should regularly feed me. I like my mate to embrace life, to try new things.

When I get worn out, I like to go places, do things, and generally escape. I get very irritable and gloomy if I actually have no time for a flight of fancy. I wouldn’t do well with someone who likes to stay at home and do regular things.

What really matters is that my mate loves me. If they don’t even want to be around me, what’s the point? It’s no fun for anyone.


----------



## SimsimHada (May 12, 2020)

intranst said:


> Has anyone seen enough trends to determine their ideal mate in terms of MBTI? How about Enneagram, or a combination of the two?


I've spent a lot of time studying MBTI, enneagram, instinctual variants and love languages to determine my best match's personality type  I've come to the conclusion that my ideal mate is an INFJ 9w1 936 sx/sp (main love language: quality time > physical touch > words of affirmation). My personality type is ENFP 4w5 469 sx/sp.
The problem is I don't know where to find him


----------

